# Are Online Ammunition Purchases Legal In PA?



## 45Boom (Jun 13, 2007)

So, I've been looking to buy some ammunition online. But a friend stopped me by saying "I think that's not legal in PA."

That put me onto the www.pa.gov site, the PA Attorney General's site, a third-party PA Codes site, etc., etc. Nowhere can I find information as to the legality of receiving ammo via shipment (most stores use UPS to ship).

So, if any of you are lawyers, or can point me in the direction of the right legal citation, I'd appreciate it.

I can have porn shipped to me. But I can't get any indication as to weather or not I can legally receive ammunition.


----------



## 45Boom (Jun 13, 2007)

*THe answer? Yes, it is Legal*

Turns out the Tom Corbett's office (he's the PA Attorney General) does not interpret the law. I went through my state representative. That office assures me it IS legal to order and receive ammunition via mail order in PA.

My friend was wrong.


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

I've never had a problem. UPS guy doesn't like it when I order over 1,000 rounds of several calibers at a time. :smt023


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I didn't have any problems when I ordered 1,000 rnds from Sportsman Guide.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

mtlmgc said:


> I didn't have any problems when I ordered 1,000 rnds from Sportsman Guide.


I love that look they give and that "What's in there?" between huffs and puffs.

"Oh..that's a few thousand rounds of Seller and Bellot ammo in different calibers"..hahahahaaaa!!

My UPS man just hates me . I try to give a good Xmas gift to him though. Maybe one of those heavy lifting belts this year...


----------



## eazyasone23 (Sep 26, 2008)

must be legal. it always makes it to my house via ups.


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

In one week I had 2,000 rounds of ammo, 4 rims for my car, 120 lbs. of sea salt for my reef tank and 100 lbs. of rock delivered by UPS. I swear the flat tire I got in my driveway the next week was suspicious...


----------



## jmlpa (Feb 23, 2009)

*online ammo purchases in Pa*

I buy on a regular basis form Nachez Shooters and I have never had a problem.
I live in the Allentown Area


----------

